# "Sequentia Offertorium"--One of my guitar compositions



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I have explanatory notes on the site. Comments here are welcome!


__
https://soundcloud.com/toccata-1%2Fsequentia-offertorium


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A nice piece...I'm guessing you are the anonymous guitarist? If so well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

No, I'm not. I'd have to quit my job, practice this piece eight hours a day for a year, then what would I have to show for it? That I can play an incredibly difficult piece. But thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice. I like how it begins more simplistic and quickly but steadily becomes more complex (at least within the first minute that I've heard thus far).
I like this a great deal actually. No notes seem out of place of gratuitous, each one seeming to propel the piece foreward very well. 
Many small melodies intertwine emerging and then receeding again, there seem to be multiple almost miniature movements within it as well. 

I would actually purchase a cd with this on it. Nicely done.

Oh and by the way, I like the tempo, I feel that if it were faster it would take away a bit of the meditative feeling that this emits.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I also like the tempo at which it is played and amnot sure what a faster one would do to the atmosphere of the piece. Congratulations on an excellent composition.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I mainly want the Toccata section faster--it begins at 9:11. The guitarist in question plans to record it later this year along with some other pieces that have been written for him. I have a few other pieces, but they are only MIDI files--no humans have attempted them!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What a cool piece!  I like your neo-baroque approach!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you--it's one of my favorite genres!


----------

